# Solved: Problem with Winsock provider catalog



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

While working online today my internet connection suddenly went down and I was unable to get an internet connection after that. I selected "Diagnose Connection Problem" from IE and ran the diagnostics. It returned a message that said, "Problem with the Winsock provider catalog...." It asked if I wanted to reset the catalog to the default configuration. I said "Yes" and continued. It returned a box that said I needed to restart my computer for the repairs to take effect. I did this, but the problem was not resolved. I actually tried this several times to no avail. 

I am running Windows XP with Service Pack 3.

Please help!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Run > type* CMD* 

Click OK.

In the Command Prompt, type in the *bold* text, one command after the other, pressing Enter between each one of them:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

*Reboot the computer.*


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

I typed the two commands and restarted my computer. Same results. Still could not access internet.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Run > type* CMD*

Click OK.

In the Command Prompt, type *ipconfig /all*.

Press Enter.

Copy (right-click and Select All > press Enter) the entire content of that window and paste it into your next reply. 

===================================================================

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.* 
2- Run the program. 
3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.
4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.
5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply.
6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.

Use your working computer to download the program. Save it to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the faulty computer and save the program to your hard drive before running it.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

IPCONFIG.TXT

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WILSON-PRIMARY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-28-C0-2D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.144.176
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>

HIJACKTHIS.LOG

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:02:07 PM, on 11/25/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Caere\OmniPagePro90\opware32.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
F:\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.att.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.3\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.3\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20111112165222.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.3\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OmniPage] C:\Program Files\Caere\OmniPagePro90\opware32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Updater] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe" -check_deprecation
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} - http://echat.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1161219929906
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,4936/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Application Updater - Spigot, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98ca3f7845e98) (gupdate1c98ca3f7845e98) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 14309 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried disabling McAfee?

Other than that, click Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Click OK.

Locate the *DHCP Client* service.

Make sure the service is *Started* and *Automatic*.

If it's already set that way, try Stopping the service and Restarting it.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

DHCP Client service was running. I stopped it and then restarted it.
Still could not access the internet.

I disabled McAfee. Still cannot access the internet.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try a *Power Cycle*.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did Power Cycle. Still can't connect.

WinSock Diagnostic Log

Last diagnostic run time: 11/25/11 20:05:25 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050. 
error Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP. 
action Automated repair: Reset WinSock catalog 
action Successfully executed: netsh winsock reset catalog 
info System restart required

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status

info Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> error A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP.


Although HijackThis isn't indicating there is a broken LSP chain, try *LSP-Fix*.

Under Advanced, leave the "I know what I'm doing" box *Unchecked*.

If no problems are found, exit the program and forget about it, otherwise you could end up worst.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ran the LSP-Fix. 2 things were fixed. Still can't connect.

WinSock Diagnostic Log #2

Last diagnostic run time: 11/25/11 20:40:15 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050. 
error Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP. 
action Automated repair: Reset WinSock catalog 
action Successfully executed: netsh winsock reset catalog 
info System restart required

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status

info Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What browser are you using, Internet Explorer?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes--I'm using IE.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Using a router? (doesn't look like it)


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I'm using a router.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Tried bypassing it, or resetting it to factory defaults?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I have tried bypassing the router--once before I posted here and again a few minutes ago. No difference.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

1- Run *HijackThis* again.
2- Click on *Open the Misc Tools section* from the Main Menu.
3- Check the *List also minor sections (full)* and *List empty sections (complete) *boxes.
4- Click on *Generate StartupList log*.
5- Copy and paste the StartupList log from Notepad into your next reply.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

StartupList report, 11/25/2011, 9:17:35 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : F:\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Caere\OmniPagePro90\opware32.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
F:\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

HPHUPD08 = c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
OmniPage = C:\Program Files\Caere\OmniPagePro90\opware32.exe
KBD = C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
ISUSPM Startup = "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
NvMediaCenter = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
ISUSScheduler = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
ISUSPM = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
TrueImageMonitor.exe = C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
AcronisTimounterMonitor = C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
Acronis Scheduler2 Service = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
mcui_exe = "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
Adobe ARM = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
(Default) = 
SearchSettings = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe"
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
Google Updater = "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe" -check_deprecation

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA} = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
=

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ComFile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}] *
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp11.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = c:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install

[{8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.Install.PerUser

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.3\dealioToolbarIE.dll - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
HP Print Enhancer - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61}
AcroIEHelperStub - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}
McAfee Phishing Filter - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll (file missing) - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}
scriptproxy - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20111112165222.dll - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231}
(no name) - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\YTSingleInstance.dll - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081}
HP Smart BHO Class - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
Google Software Updater.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
User_Feed_Synchronization-{74357493-BF14-40B5-8B3B-D0F64E5B08A2}.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[{01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED}]
CODEBASE = http://echat.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab

[Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\PhotoUploader5.ocx
CODEBASE = http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4d68-a152-f7252adaa4f2/LegitCheckControl.cab

[Installation Support]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
CODEBASE = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1161219929906

[HP Download Manager]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\HPDEXAXO.dll
CODEBASE = https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab

[GMNRev Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\HP\Common\HPGMNRev.dll
CODEBASE = http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab

[Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\PhotoUploader55.ocx
CODEBASE = http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab

[{A215375F-4EE6-4372-A9D8-603BDA452186}]
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_09]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_09-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_11]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_01]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_01-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_03]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_03-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_15.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10x.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab

[{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}]
CODEBASE = http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab

[McFreeScan Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\McAfee.com\FreeScan\mcfscan.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,4936/mcfscan.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Acronis Scheduler2 Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Agere Systems Soft Modem: system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys (manual start)
Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM): system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS (manual start)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AMD Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\AmdK8.sys (system)
Apple Mobile Device: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe" (autostart)
Application Updater: "C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe" (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Bonjour Service: "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
catchme: \??\C:\ComboFix\catchme.sys (manual start)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
McAfee Inc. cfwids: system32\drivers\cfwids.sys (manual start)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
CryptSvc: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Wired AutoConfig: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k dot3svc (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k eapsvcs (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax: %systemroot%\system32\fxssvc.exe (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
ftsata2: system32\DRIVERS\ftsata2.sys (system)
GEAR ASPI Filter Driver: SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245: "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Google Update Service (gupdate1c98ca3f7845e98): C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /svc (autostart)
Google Update Service (gupdatem): C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /medsvc (manual start)
Google Software Updater: "C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe" (autostart)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
HID Input Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
Health Key and Certificate Management Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
hpqcxs08: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt (manual start)
HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt (autostart)
IEEE-1284.4 Driver HPZid412: system32\DRIVERS\HPZid412.sys (manual start)
Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4 HPZipr12: system32\DRIVERS\HPZipr12.sys (manual start)
USB to IEEE-1284.4 Translation Driver HPZius12: system32\DRIVERS\HPZius12.sys (manual start)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
Intel RAID Controller: system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys (system)
InstallDriver Table Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe" (manual start)
Windows CardSpace: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe" (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: %systemroot%\system32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (disabled)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IPSEC driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Java Quick Starter: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf" (autostart)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Lbd: system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys (system)
LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe" (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
MBAMSwissArmy: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys (manual start)
McAfee SiteAdvisor Service: "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe" (autostart)
McciCMService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Personal Firewall Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Services: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee VirusScan Announcer: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Network Agent: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Scanner: "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe" (manual start)
McAfee Proxy Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee McShield: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe" (autostart)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE" (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
McAfee Inc. mfeapfk: system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfeavfk: system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfebopk: system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Firewall Core Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Inc. mfefirek: system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfehidk: system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys (system)
McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter: system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys (manual start)
mfendiskmp: system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mferkdet: system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k: system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys (system)
McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe" (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
MREMP50 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS (manual start)
MREMP50a64 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50a64.SYS (manual start)
MRESP50 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS (manual start)
MRESP50a64 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50a64.SYS (manual start)
WebDav Client Redirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: %systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
McAfee Anti-Spam Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Network Access Protection Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
Net Driver HPZ12: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12 (autostart)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe" (disabled)
1394 Net Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NMIndexingService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe" (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
nv: system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
NVIDIA Display Driver Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\nvsvc32.exe (autostart)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
Parallel port driver: system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Pml Driver HPZ12: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12 (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (system)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
PS2: system32\DRIVERS\PS2.sys (manual start)
QoS Packet Scheduler: system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\system32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek 10/100/1000 NIC Family all in one NDIS XP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnicxp.sys (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Acronis Snapshots Manager: system32\DRIVERS\snapman.sys (system)
Sony USB Filter Driver (SONYPVU1): system32\DRIVERS\SONYPVU1.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{DA028EC7-06F8-4F5A-8104-F408879C40B1} (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Acronis Try&Decide and Restore Points filter: system32\DRIVERS\tdrpman.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Acronis True Image FS Filter: system32\DRIVERS\tifsfilt.sys (autostart)
Acronis True Image Backup Archive Explorer: system32\DRIVERS\timntr.sys (system)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: system32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem: system32\DRIVERS\usb8023.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
ViaIde: system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service: "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe" (manual start)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver: system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector: system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup (manual start)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Yahoo! Updater: "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe" (autostart)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 44,745 bytes
Report generated in 0.172 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems you had Norton/Symantec once on that computer.

Run the *Norton Removal Tool*.

Norton is notorious for connection problems when not properly uninstalled.

How long ago did you run ComboFix on that computer? Was it used under the supervision of a malware removal expert?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

I ran Norton Removal. Still can't connect.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Under Network adapters in Device Manager, any yellow "!" ?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

None


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Making sure you have the driver somewhere first (CD...), try uninstalling and reinstalling your network adapter driver.

Do you have the latest driver? You might want to try looking for an update?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not sure. What is the network adapter driver?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The driver is used by the computer in order for it to recognize your network adapter. Each time you plug in a new device, you need a driver to make it work.


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

So do I search for updates by my computer name (i.e. HP Pavilion a1130e)?


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is my husband's desktop that he's had for several years. I doubt he has any idea where the CD would be.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www8.hp.com/us/en/support-drivers.html


----------



## songbird1284 (Nov 25, 2011)

Below are my choices to download. Do I need just the Driver download, or do I need the others?

**Step two: Select a download

Driver - Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices (&#8207;1)

BIOS (&#8207;1)

Firmware (&#8207;6)

Operating System - Enhancements and QFEs (&#8207;1)

Software (&#8207;1)

Software - Multimedia (&#8207;5)

Software - Solutions (&#8207;1)

Utility - Tools (&#8207;1)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Other than McAfee's firewall, are you using the Windows Firewall?


----------

